# Another "what should I get" :)



## Tiaan21 (12/3/17)

Hi All

Yes yes, another one. Everybody must be so sick of these threads. Sorry I had to 

Keen on the Alien 220W Mod Kit or just the mod. I really like the size of the mod and how it sits in my hand. I have heard mixed things about its paint problem. It sounds like it is sorted with the later batches...

Was thinking starting of with the kit, then later on get another tank and start building.

Any other mods you guys can recommend?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/17)

Nice thread @Tiaan21 
No way are we sick of these types of threads, this type of thing is the heart of this forum.
Helping others to make their vaping journey better.

I dont know the Alien myself, nor the Smok tanks that go on top but there are plenty members here that do.

@Sickboy77 is a fan - can you help Tiaan out

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Normz (12/3/17)

The alien kit is a winner, and the tank does have a separate rba section as a separate purchase if you do want to start building eventually. The paint on the earlier batches came off, but even if it does, they look sooooo good when they've been polished( myself and @KZOR both have stripped aliens, not sure who else has).

All in all, great mod and you will be hard pressed to find a starter kit with that much value and longevity. 

YMMV

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/3/17)

On another note @Tiaan21 , I have the minikin v1.5 and am loving it so far.

Feels great in the hand
Takes two batteries - but it seems the battery life is awesome - almost feels better than my 3 battery RX200 - strange I know.
Well made
Easy to change the batteries
Luuuvly fire button (for me at least) - nice and big

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tiaan21 (12/3/17)

Thanks @Normz and @Silver. Been looking at the minikin V2 as well, but I haven't had one in my hands yet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/3/17)

Tiaan21 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Yes yes, another one. Everybody must be so sick of these threads. Sorry I had to
> 
> ...


Hi @Tiaan21, 
The smok alien is a fantastic mod, small, powerfull and just awesome. Yes there is the paint issue... as far as I know the new batches seem to be fine. I would highly recomend it, perfect for starter or advanced user.

Hope my 2c helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tiaan21 (12/3/17)

@Sickboy77 thanks. Yes it does. Im very close to sold on the alien kit. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/17)

Tiaan21 said:


> Thanks @Normz and @Silver. Been looking at the minikin V2 as well, but I haven't had one in my hands yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Good that you are doing the research @Tiaan21 
I also think you need to hold the minikin v2 in the hand before you get it
And check if you are comfortable with the touch screen interface

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (12/3/17)

Can't go wrong with an Alien kit. Very versatile little mod which is easy to get used to and comfortable to carry around. Very informative display that I often miss on my DNA device. The fire button makes a lot of sense and once you are used to it, other fire buttons feel so insignificant in comparison. The Baby Beast is an awesome tank with great flavour, decent clouds and flexibility to build your own coils when you buy the RBA. As a starter you are going to struggle to find a more cost effective, versatile all rounder.
Get touched by an Alien already...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tiaan21 (12/3/17)

@gdigitel Lol. Nice punch line. Thanks for the advice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigitel (12/3/17)

Oh... yes the paint might come off faster than a frat girls top at Mardi Gras but nekked aliens are sexy too.
So... get touched by a nekked Alien already...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/3/17)

I have never held nor tried the smok alien before.

But what I have not heard is one complaint yet regarding mechanics with the alien to one bombing out or issues with fire buttons, 510 etc.

Only issue as you already know is paint problem.

Just throwing it out there because ive owned 2 before, the asmodus minikin (all of them) are brilliant devices.
I owned the v1 and bought it 3rd hand had it for about 3 months and not one issue with it even though i had stupid tanks dump juice on it.

I now have the v2 and she is also a trooper. Only con of the v2 is the shape which is not as pocket friendly as the other minikin versions.

Battery life on the miniki as @Silver already said is flipping amazing. I get a day and a half battery at around 45W.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/3/17)

Normz said:


> The alien kit is a winner, and the tank does have a separate rba section as a separate purchase if you do want to start building eventually. The paint on the earlier batches came off, but even if it does, they look sooooo good when they've been polished( myself and @KZOR both have stripped aliens, not sure who else has).
> 
> All in all, great mod and you will be hard pressed to find a starter kit with that much value and longevity.
> 
> YMMV




@Normz , please post a pic of your stripped and polished alien ... thanks.

.


----------



## Spydro (12/3/17)

As @Silver mentioned my dual series batt Minikin V1.5 150W is a winner, as is my Minikin VGOD 120W model. Their V2 model doesn't impress me. I also really like my Sig 213's with the dual series batts and their preheat ability. They see the lions share of my regulated vaping, followed by my Pico's. The Snow Wolf Mini's I have for backups can get it done in a pinch as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (13/3/17)

Whatever you get in the end, make sure you put the Goon RDA in your shopping cart as well... Been using mine for 2 weeks, put all my other tanks away and my RDTA's/RDA's

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tiaan21 (13/3/17)

Wow, thanks for all the replies guys. Will look at the minikin V1.5 as well.


----------



## Amir (13/3/17)

I'm a strong advocate of the Alien mod with the big baby beast... I prefer the big baby to the baby as it has increased juice capacity and somewhat marginally more airflow than its little brother... while still holding on to the coil size of the baby... Also, my alien is my daily driver. I'm never without it. I am also of the mindset that scratches and scuffs add to the character of the mod but if its your prime and only mod then I suggest you put a rubber on it (that's what she said). It can fit up to 25mm attys comfortably and has passthrough charging as well which is a plus point for me over the minikin. It allows me to vape while charging at the office. 

I also have a minikin 2 and i love that bugger to bits. I tend to use it at home only with my more expensive RDA's only as it has a kind of sleek sexiness about it... albeit not very pocket friendly and does not allow pass through charging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiaan21 (13/3/17)

@Amir thanks, I am very close to going with the Allien kit. Just need to shop for one now.


----------



## Normz (13/3/17)

@ddk1979 , I will post a pic when I get home tonight, don't have the alien with me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (13/3/17)

Or ..... OR .... buy 2 Pico Squeezas + Hadaly SXK Clones and start building , you'll thank me later  

Haven't owned an Alien can't comment ......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Normz (13/3/17)

@ddk1979 , @Tiaan21 , this is the stripped and polished alien. Could do with another polish though, been neglected for a bit...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (13/3/17)

Normz said:


> @ddk1979 , @Tiaan21 , this is the stripped and polished alien. Could do with another polish though, been neglected for a bit...




Thanks, looking good.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiaan21 (13/3/17)

Normz said:


> @ddk1979 , @Tiaan21 , this is the stripped and polished alien. Could do with another polish though, been neglected for a bit...



Nice, looking nekked nice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (13/3/17)

Tiaan21 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Yes yes, another one. Everybody must be so sick of these threads. Sorry I had to
> 
> ...


I can vouch for the Alien my batch had good paint and I bought a dollar fifty sleeve also.The Solo v2 is another good one I am glad to own.


----------



## Tiaan21 (14/3/17)

Got my Alien 220w kit today. Thanks for all the advice all. Also a big thanks to @Dew Drop Vaping for the advice even though I didn't buy my Mod from you guys. Got a feeling I am going to pay for that for a while . @Vape Cartel thanks for the quick delivery even though the order was placed after the cutoff yesterday, I still got my kit today. Loving it so far. Time will tell. Keep vapin all. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## gdigitel (14/3/17)

Tiaan21 said:


> Got my Alien 220w kit today. Thanks for all the advice all. Also a big thanks to @Dew Drop Vaping for the advice even though I didn't buy my Mod from you guys. Got a feeling I am going to pay for that for a while . @Vapecartel thanks for the quick delivery even though the order was placed after the cutoff yesterday, I still got my kit today. Loving it so far. Time will tell. Keep vapin all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats and welcome to the rabbit hole ... or is that the black hole for us fellow alien puffers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Normz (14/3/17)

Gears on the kit, great choice there, hope she treats you well


----------



## Silver (14/3/17)

Oh wow @Tiaan21 
Congrats!
Lovely Alien
Wishing you all the best with it!


----------



## Amir (14/3/17)

Tiaan21 said:


> Got my Alien 220w kit today. Thanks for all the advice all. Also a big thanks to @Dew Drop Vaping for the advice even though I didn't buy my Mod from you guys. Got a feeling I am going to pay for that for a while . @Vape Cartel thanks for the quick delivery even though the order was placed after the cutoff yesterday, I still got my kit today. Loving it so far. Time will tell. Keep vapin all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All you need now is to get your hands on a @hands and you're set 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

